# SMP2 And Core A3 Released



## LCB001 (Jan 25, 2010)

Stanford has released the new A3 core out into the wild for testing under -advmethods with new SMP2 WU's to got with it. Announcement by Kasson; http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=13038

They have also redone the points system and developed a new benchmark system to go with it. Posted here; http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=13039.

Like the -bigadv WU's you need a passkey and to have completed 10 WU's with an 80% success ratio to qualify for the Bonus.

Reports on other forums are looking good with ppd equal or better than running a VM on quads with a decent OC, as an example a Q9550 @3.8 ~8000ppd...


----------



## Disparia (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL figures I set up a new VM yesterday and now the Windows client is up to par.

Oh well, will let it finish this A3 unit it just grabbed and will work on it in the morning...


----------



## theonedub (Jan 25, 2010)

This is pretty big news, no?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2010)

It seems like 32 bit Windows users are left out.

Edit: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther has the beta client


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> This is pretty big news, no?



Yea, its pretty big. If I'm reading this right, this client makes VM's obsolete as of today if it proves faster and more efficient. In theory it should be faster because there isn't extra overhead of the VM. The VM's will likely update their image if they haven't already, and then we'll have to wait for benchmarks on which is faster to know for certain. I can't see why the VM's would be though if everyone has access to the same cores now. Also, all CPU folding now can get bonuses with this release, regular CPU and -bigadv folding alike.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

is this available for download yet?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> is this available for download yet?



That was answered above.
High Performance Clients

Go down to the 'Windows: V6 Beta SMP/CPU clients'.

I believe that we should use the Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console version 6.29 beta for MPICH (32-bit or 64-bit) or the Drop-in binary for current Windows SMP console client (6.29) if we just want to replace v5.92.

The question I have is can I use -smp 8 on a Core i7 rig or do I need two clients using -smp 4?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

i thought i was looking at the older clients. anyway, this works out of the box for me. should i use any special flag for my q9650 ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Yea, its pretty big. If I'm reading this right, this client makes VM's obsolete as of today if it proves faster and more efficient. In theory it should be faster because there isn't extra overhead of the VM. The VM's will likely update their image if they haven't already, and then we'll have to wait for benchmarks on which is faster to know for certain. I can't see why the VM's would be though if everyone has access to the same cores now. Also, all CPU folding now can get bonuses with this release, regular CPU and -bigadv folding alike.


El, early this morning I switched over a Phenom II quad @ 3.2Ghz to the new A3 core. Did a clean install I entered my passkey and started my run of 10 WU's. I have the -smp and -advmethods flags set. I am only getting 1000ppd with cpu fully loaded. Have you seen any feedback from others on the ppd of the first 10 WU's?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

hrm, one of the links said q9550 were getting 8000 ppd. ive got a faster and meaner q9650 and im barely pulling 1000ppd. btw, using the -smp flag produces an error. something about cant connect on a certain port and an error running mpiexec.

edit: nvm i didnt follow the directions! f mondays!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

nope, still working very slowly with mpich installed and the -smp flag added to the executable. it works but it is crawling. maybe i am missing something.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 25, 2010)

P6012 / 470 point unit, getting about 450ppd from a C2D @ 2.8Ghz.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> P6012 / 470 point unit, getting about 450ppd from a C2D @ 2.8Ghz.



ok so im prolly pulling a tad bit more. oh well, i was hoping to boost production by 5000 ppd. i hope they put out another beta version soon!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok so im prolly pulling a tad bit more. oh well, i was hoping to boost production by 5000 ppd. i hope they put out another beta version soon!


I'm guessing after the initial 10 WU run, we will get the work unit that has the early return bonus. It will take me 4.5 days to finish the required 10 WU's.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have you seen any feedback from others on the ppd of the first 10 WU's?



From the foldingforum.org : The base point values for SMP2 work units will *appear* low; the benchmarked points values **include bonuses.**

To get the good stuff (the bonus):

Again from foldingforum.org - 

1. Must use a passkey to receive bonus points
2. Must successfully return >=10 A2 or SMP2 work units with their passkey to receive bonus points
3. Must successfully return >80% of A2 or SMP2 work units to receive bonus points

Edit: Buck beat me to this post. See above.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> El, early this morning I switched over a Phenom II quad @ 3.2Ghz to the new A3 core. Did a clean install I entered my passkey and started my run of 10 WU's. I have the -smp and -advmethods flags set. I am only getting 1000ppd with cpu fully loaded. Have you seen any feedback from others on the ppd of the first 10 WU's?



From what I've seen on foldingforum.org, that's to be expected. The low PPD will apparently be corrected by the bonus points.

I'm not certain if this allows for -bigadv folding yet, I've yet to see anything about it. I can't see why it wouldn't, as I could've sworn it was only an additional drop-in required to get -bigadv working.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm seeing MUCH lower than expected PPD from my S939 4400+.  Was used to 800-1100 on my FX60, so I was expecting 80% of that.  So far, at 2% it's at 308PPD!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a an easy question, can someone tell me how to setup a passkey?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> This is a an easy question, can someone tell me how to setup a passkey?



http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

Input your name as F@H would see it (El*_*Fiendo in my case) and your e-mail. They will send it to you, and then you enter it at client setup.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 25, 2010)

Will I have to delete and resinstall my current GPU Folding clients to input the passkey?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

ok so i ran configonly and put in the passkey. now do i execute with the -smp flag and -bigadv ?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 25, 2010)

I switched over my Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R @ 2.66Ghz to the new A3 core. Someday I hope to get this rig in shape to switch to the -bigadv WUs.

I first removed the v5.92 files and did a clean install of the new v6.29 client.

Then using Buck's How to set up Windows SMP CPU Client I started from Step 2b.

I then set these switches in my shortcut...
-configonly -local -advmethods -smp 8

I then started the client and after entering my user name and team number I entered my passkey. I continued with the options in step 6.

I then removed -configonly and started the client. The smp client loaded all 8 cores and I haven't got any problems yet.

In fact I just completed 2%

18:37:41 Competed 0 out of 500000 steps (0%)
18:42:33 Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps (1%)
18:47:21 Complete 10000 out of 500000 steps (2%)

I have an ETA of 7h 50min running P6014 484 points and 1452 PPD.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

if you set advanced methods to yes in the configonly i dont think you have to set the flag. i could be wrong tho.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Will I have to delete and resinstall my current GPU Folding clients to input the passkey?



I don't think the GPU side is affected by the bonus point system, so adding in a passkey to them wouldn't gain anything. So far as I can tell this is CPU and CPU only.




Easy Rhino said:


> ok so i ran configonly and put in the passkey. now do i execute with the -smp flag and -bigadv ?



Apparently the reason these aren't bigadv capable is because Windows still only has access to A1 and A3 coress, while Linux has A1-A3 capability. This is supposed to change over the coming weeks, along with the phasing out of the A1 cores. I'm currently strip mining and trolling around a few forums trying to piece together the puzzle, but apparently if your rig is bigadv capable you should keep the VMs but update their image (in a few weeks time they will no longer get work units on the outdated client version). If your CPU is not -bigadv capable but still folds, then you can switch to this one to try it out. You have a chance to get A1 cores if no A3 cores are available which would mean a hit in your PPD, but A3 should yield about the same as you were getting before due to the bonus system.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

alright so let me get this straight, according to the instructions after entering the passkey i need to complete 10 work units with an equal to or greater than 80% success rate. then i get the advanced units or something which get points bonus? do i have to have -bigadv set for this to occur?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 25, 2010)

Does using this new windows (non-vm) client lower the memory requirements?  If so, by how much?  (Wondering if one can get away with 4GB on an 1156/i860 setup.  This would make life simpler, to say nothing about cheaper.)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Apparently the reason these aren't bigadv capable is because Windows still only has access to A1 and A3 coress, while Linux has A1-A3 capability. This is supposed to change over the coming weeks, along with the phasing out of the A1 cores. I'm currently strip mining and trolling around a few forums trying to piece together the puzzle, but apparently if your rig is bigadv capable you should keep the VMs but update their image (in a few weeks time they will no longer get work units on the outdated client version). If your CPU is not -bigadv capable but still folds, then you can switch to this one to try it out. You have a chance to get A1 cores if no A3 cores are available which would mean a hit in your PPD, but A3 should yield about the same as you were getting before due to the bonus system.



my rig is socket 775 so it is not bigadv capable. should i still use the -bigadv flag using this new client?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> alright so let me get this straight, according to the instructions after entering the passkey i need to complete 10 work units with an equal to or greater than 80% success rate. then i get the advanced units or something which get points bonus? do i have to have -bigadv set for this to occur?



This is my interpretation!
You have the GPU client that is not affected by this change.
You have this A3 cores option using the passkey. While this new v6.29 Windows client can run both A1 and A3 I'm betting that you have to complete 10 A3 cores to get the bonus.
Then you have the -bigadv option. You have to have an Intel i7 capable of running 8 cores and plenty of memory and as far as I know you need to use a VM and Linux client.

So how do I know that I'm running an A3 core?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 25, 2010)

You will get the bonus for the A3 cores you will be running after you get the success rate above 80% and the minimum 10. A1 cores do not get the bonus, only A3 and -Bigadv. -Bigadv is something else entirely that only pioneered the bonus system, so I don't think you have to set that flag.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> You will get the bonus for the A3 cores you will be running after you get the success rate above 80% and the minimum 10. A1 cores do not get the bonus, only A3 and -Bigadv. -Bigadv is something else entirely that only pioneered the bonus system, so I don't think you have to set that flag.



so if im running a 775 system i wont get the bonus regardless of using the new client and completing the 10 units at 80% rate?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so if im running a 775 system i wont get the bonus regardless of using the new client and completing the 10 units at 80% rate?



You won't be able to complete them in the time frame allotted.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> You won't be able to complete them in the time frame allotted.



hrm...i dont see anything about finishing them in a certain amount of time...


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm...i dont see anything about finishing them in a certain amount of time...



The bonus point system is all about how fast you can finish a unit, and there is a limit where after no bonus is rewarded. If you go to the first post of this tread there are two links explaning the point system.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 25, 2010)

You'll get the bonus for the A3 cores which are now released into the wild for beta testing. The A1 cores you get will fold at their prior speed and are not worth any bonus points. The A3 work units will complete in time on your processor, as will the A1 cores. The -bigadv work units, which use the A2 core, and any other A2 core (not all A2 work units are bigadv, but all bigadv are A2 work units) won't apply to a Window's installation as A2 cores have been left out of Windows for the time being. Regular A2 work units would finish in time, but unless you had an insane overclock, -bigadv work units wouldn't finish in time on your q9650.

Also, keep in mind that these A3 cores are in beta and there will be optimizations made to them in the coming weeks. As such PPD benchmarks will probably fluctuate.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2010)

Not switching mines yet until the quirks have been sorted out. For some of you that have an i7 system, use that to get the required 10 WUs using the same passkey and then switch it over to VM and have your non-HT quads do the A3 cores for the bonus. The i7 system will breeze through the 10 WU's half the time that a regular quad does.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 25, 2010)

Im with bog on this one. I will wait until there is some more solid info then I will most likely run my i7 for 3 days out the week folding the other 4 crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2010)

*A little tip for you guys:* If you have additional cpu's, run the A3 core with the same passkey to decrease the time before you reach the bonus point stage. I have 3 quads & a triple running under the same passkey and I should hit "bonus status" in about 1.5 days now. Hopefully the payoff is worth it!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 26, 2010)

ok well good luck to guys going for all this advanced bonus point stuff. im just gonna fold on my gpus until i reach 1 million and then back off to maybe 9k ppd production to keep the electric bill low. also, my system has been unstable, im pretty sure folding lessens the lifetime of hardware.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 26, 2010)

To everyone that's switching to the new client and A3 cores, and to those already running -bigadv, I suggest you guys take a look at HFM.net. It already calculates the bonus you'll receive on the -bigadv work units as its folding them, and it should work for the A3 cores as well. If it doesn't yet, it more than likely will in the following days when the program gets updated. 

Also, be sure that you've set -advmethods as an argument in either the setup or in the shortcut line for the Windows client.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> To everyone that's switching to the new client and A3 cores, and to those already running -bigadv, I suggest you guys take a look at HFM.net. It already calculates the bonus you'll receive on the -bigadv work units as its folding them, and it should work for the A3 cores as well. If it doesn't yet, it more than likely will in the following days when the program gets updated.
> 
> Also, be sure that you've set -advmethods as an argument in either the setup or in the shortcut line for the Windows client.


+1 to El Fiendo. He has spoken highly of HFM and I have officially adopted it as of tonight. It does calculate the bonus and these are the results I have found with SMP 6.29 with core A3:

Phenom II x4 FX-5000 @ 3.2Ghz - *5900 ppd*
Phenom II x4 FX-5000 @ 3.0Ghz(feeding 2 GPU's) - *4800 ppd*
Phenom x4 9850 @ 3.0ghz(feeding 4 GPU's) - *4100 ppd*
Phenom x3 8650 @ 2.8ghz(feeding 4 GPU's) - *2500 ppd*

*These numbers are superior to all the VM instances that I was running*, plus i'm using half the ram as with the VM. My router is not having a cow like it did with the VM. I like what Stanford has done here. Post up you results as you find them.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 26, 2010)

*My HFM SMP 6.29 with core A3:
*
Intel Core i7 8 Cores @ 2.665Ghz (1 GPU) - 8629 ppd

The above rig has completed one A3 core and should complete another one in less than 6 hours.

In about 18 hours I'll switch over another Intel Core i7. Maybe I should scrap my current SMP client on this rig and replace it with the SMP 6.29 core A3. What do you think?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 26, 2010)

msgclb said:


> *My HFM SMP 6.29 with core A3:
> *
> Intel Core i7 8 Cores @ 2.665Ghz (1 GPU) - 8629 ppd
> 
> ...



You will still get more points with -bigadv, even with a mild overclock. I'm not sure if stock can make the deadline of 4 days, or what it would be worth PPD wise. Though you'd get all the joys of 2-2.5 day work units. I lost one at 83% today because... the power connector was pulled from the back of the PSU? I was at work at the time, I have no idea how it happened. But I've lost my baby. I've started brewing a new one, but its really tough to let that last one go.


Buck, the thing I like on HFM (and I just found it out) is that it shows your user statistics at the bottom. Total WUs, points, weekly point total, current day point total and 24 hour average, all pulled from your Extreme Overclocking stats page. If you go to edit, preferences and then web settings, you can input your EoC info there. (In case you hadn't discovered it yet)


----------



## bogmali (Jan 26, 2010)

El Fiendo-download the newest image for the VMWare version 1.0 that has autosave so you don't have to keep losing checkpoint data every time your rig shuts down prematurely


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> El Fiendo-download the newest image for the VMWare version 1.0 that has autosave so you don't have to keep losing checkpoint data every time your rig shuts down prematurely



Now that I have a freshly ended work unit, I guess now would be the perfect time. Kinda sucks that this is how it coincided with my free time, instead of the usual peaceful solution. I'm still angry at the apparent ghost in my house.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 26, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have found with SMP 6.29 with core A3:
> 
> Phenom II x4 FX-5000 @ 3.2Ghz - *5900 ppd*
> Phenom II x4 FX-5000 @ 3.0Ghz(feeding 2 GPU's) - *4800 ppd*
> ...



Q6600 @3.4 (I think that speed is correct on both)

5570PPD on a P6013/2004 pointer
5000PPD on a P6012/2356 pointer
7000PPD on a P6014/2734 pointer


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2010)

What do you guys see in task manager?  I'm only seeing one instance of fahcore_a3.exe *32 on my dual core 64 bit Win7 system.  I'm only getting what would be the correct PPD for a single core - 305PPD!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What do you guys see in task manager?  I'm only seeing one instance of fahcore_a3.exe *32 on my dual core 64 bit Win7 system.  I'm only getting what would be the correct PPD for a single core - 305PPD!


Yes, that is correct. SMP loads both cores with a single instance. My quad gets 700-800 ppd without the bonus included. I have yet to set-up a dual core to see what the bonus would be.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't forget to run as administrator!  Don't forget to change properties for the shortcut to run as administrator! 

:shadedshu (thought I lost a day's worth of work)


----------



## msgclb (Jan 27, 2010)

I now have my second Intel Core i7 920 running:

*Current HFM SMP 6.29 with core A3:*

Intel Core i7 8 Cores @ 2.665Ghz (1 GPU) - 6145 ppd
Intel Core i7 8 Cores @ 2.68Ghz (2 GPU) - 6932 ppd

I didn't have any problems getting either rig running. The OS on the first rig is Windows 7 64-bit and the second is Windows Vista 64-bit.

I used the same procedure as I detailed here.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 27, 2010)

I put my i7 @ 4.01GHz on the SMP2 client for a few minutes last night while I was updating my VM instance. On a 6012 work unit, I was pulling ~16k PPD. I didn't get many more benchmarks than that, but my -bigadv folding usually earns me about 25k PPD.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 27, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I put my i7 @ 4.01GHz on the SMP2 client for a few minutes last night while I was updating my VM instance. On a 6012 work unit, I was pulling ~16k PPD. I didn't get many more benchmarks than that, but my -bigadv folding usually earns me about 25k PPD.



I've been trying to curb my electric bill but plan to OC both of my i7 920 rigs soon. One is a DFI X58 UT that when I OC I'm limited by the system temps (Vreg, NB and SB). I have a plan to correct this after the first of the month. If I can get it up to around 3.6GHz then I'll switch it over to -bigadv WUs. The other rig is a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R that I haven't spent enough time to find what it can do.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea, I should be more concerned about my $200+ bills that I get, but then about 5 minutes later I'm thinking UPGRADE! instead of downgrade. Right now I'm waffling between a Lian Li P80 or water cooling for the i7. Of course, the watercooling would be about $125 CAD for a full loop and the P80 is $280 CAD. I could do both of them, and then sell off my i7, get EVGA's dual socket solution and then if .... (etc)


----------



## msgclb (Jan 27, 2010)

I just noticed that one of my SMP 6.29 clients finished it's 4th A3 core and downloaded a FahCore_a1 core, a P2653 project.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm running it but it is causing BSOD and reboot on one of my dual cores that was stable with the previous client for years. Really, years. temps are still 48C on the "hot" core, so i might have to bump the vcore a bit as this also seems to use alot of the thread handling capability of a CPU, my machine here (quad) is unresponsive at some windows applications despite the core running at low priority.

Faster on my quad though, much faster.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I just noticed that one of my SMP 6.29 clients finished it's 4th A3 core and downloaded a FahCore_a1 core, a P2653 project.


I had the same problem. The 2653 WU was producing 1500ppd with no bonus per HFM. I deleted the Work folder/Queue folder/and the A1 core, forcing a new work unit to be downloaded. I ended up with a 6012 and everything is cool now.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I had the same problem. The 2653 WU was producing 1500ppd with no bonus per HFM. I deleted the Work folder/Queue folder/and the A1 core, forcing a new work unit to be downloaded. I ended up with a 6012 and everything is cool now.



That would have been good to hear last night but I went to bed and just know I'm reading this. I've got 18min left on my 2653 WU so I think I'll just let it run.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 27, 2010)

I've run into a problem trying to get an AMD GA-790X-UD4P and Athlon II X4 630 @ 3GHz to run the SMP2 A3 cores. I installed the SMP 6.29 client, created a shortcut, ran the install.bat file but when I run the shortcut with -configonly -local -advmenthods -smp the client flashes then disappears. I remove all but the -smp and the client does the same thing. Help!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've run into a problem trying to get an AMD GA-790X-UD4P and Athlon II X4 630 @ 3GHz to run the SMP2 A3 cores. I installed the SMP 6.29 client, created a shortcut, ran the install.bat file but when I run the shortcut with -configonly -local -advmenthods -smp the client flashes then disappears. I remove all but the -smp and the client does the same thing. Help!



Just a thought - have you checked task manager to make sure it's not running as a "hidden" process already?   

Also, make sure your dotnetframework is working properly.  There's a tester here.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 28, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Just a thought - have you checked task manager to make sure it's not running as a "hidden" process already?
> 
> Also, make sure your dotnetframework is working properly.  There's a tester here.



If it's hidden I can't find it! I don't see any process related to folding.

The dotnetframework seems to be working.

Is there memory limit requirement? I just remembered this system only has 2GBs.

If I don't get a good suggestion soon I'll switch this rig back crunching. If you're asking what a good suggestion is then I'll tell you that it's any suggestion.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2010)

Shortcut error?????
2GB is fine


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 28, 2010)

Only thing I can think of is to try hitting it with a reinstall.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 28, 2010)

Is this the guide you followed when installing the client.It worked well for me.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideMPICH


Couple of points to remember -

Install on an Admin user account with a password (not a blank password)
Disable any Antivirus software
Do *NOT* install in C:\Program Files\FAH
When running install.bat etc from the command prompt make sure that it is running as Admin


----------



## msgclb (Jan 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Shortcut error?????
> 2GB is fine


No, I checked and rechecked and it's ok.



El Fiendo said:


> Only thing I can think of is to try hitting it with a reinstall.


I've reinstalled several times with same results.



oily_17 said:


> Is this the guide you followed when installing the client.It worked well for me.
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideMPICH
> 
> ...



Yes, I've given up for now. This is on a Windows 7 64-bit beta version. I might try again when I install the non-beta version. I've followed those instructions several times.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 28, 2010)

What does the Install.bat screen say when you run it? Does it give you the 'If you see this message blah blah working correctly' twice?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2010)

I installed it on my Win7/64 dual core

Allowed it to install where it wanted (\program files (x86)\folding@home windows SMP Client v1.0 (does this have to _run as administrator_ if there is a previous instance of the SMP client - which it deletes?)

created the shortcut WHILE in that directory and then copied it to the desktop

The problem I had was failing to run it as an administrator and clicking _run this program as an administrator_ under properties>compatibility

The only other thing that comes to mind is if it does not detect that your system is multi-core?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 28, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> What does the Install.bat screen say when you run it? Does it give you the 'If you see this message blah blah working correctly' twice?


Yes, I got the 'working correctly' twice. 



thebluebumblebee said:


> I installed it on my Win7/64 dual core
> 
> Allowed it to install where it wanted (\program files (x86)\folding@home windows SMP Client v1.0 (does this have to _run as administrator_ if there is a previous instance of the SMP client - which it deletes?)
> 
> ...



This is an AMD quad core. I ran it as administrator. I'm thinking of upgrading the OS and trying again.

There's an ice storm in the area and I can just feel disaster happening tonight. My latest -bigadv WU still has a day to run so if I loose power that would go down the drain.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm up and running again, just needed a voltage bump on the C2Duo at work to get it going again. 3.2Ghz at 1.38vcore wasn't enough for these new work units, worked fine for the older ones, but this must place more stress on the core for some reason, despite running cooler?


You must place the folding at home folder under your username, so for me.

C:\Users\Steevo\AppData\Roaming\Folding

is where the folding runs at.

at the start meny type in "cmd" without the quotes on the search line. When it is found right click it and run as administrator.

Then use the "cd" change directory command to browse to your user folder. You can use the tab button to autofill in the folder names in the path. So for example.

C:\Windows\System32>cd C:\Users\Steevo\AppData\Roaming\Folding

C:\Users\Steevo\AppData\Roaming\Folding>

Then open the install.bat file. For example

C:\Users\Steevo\AppData\Roaming\Folding>install.bat

You obviously need to use your own account name instead of "Steevo".

And lastly add all the executables that show up in the folder to have access before you try running them by adding them to the allowed through windows firewall list.

Start--> Control panel--> System & Security--> Allow a program through windows firewall--> Change Settings-->Allow another program.

Browse to your folder and add all the files that show up one at a time.

Click OK and run it.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 25, 2010)

is the smp client a bad idea for an i5 core?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> is the smp client a bad idea for an i5 core?



Are you Folding on an ATI card on the same system?


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you Folding on an ATI card on the same system?



Yes, Sir.  My sig is my only folder as I've just recently (within last 3 months) stepped into the wonderful world of DIY computers  and it is my only system that I've built.  After I have a job (in like 8 years after med school lol) I'll be building a lot more for some mad folding action


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 26, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> is the smp client a bad idea for an i5 core?



You'll probably be better off crunching with your i5 than SMP folding.  The i5 doesn't have the power to complete the -bigadv WU's within the bonus time period.  I've folded and crunched at the same time with my ATI PC (Rig 2 in my sig) for months on end.  Once I got the Environment variables set correctly for my HD4850, I'm able to fold and crunch at the same time with only about a 150 PPD penalty on my GPU.  It's so stable I can surf, e-mail, and even play some games without a worry.  

However, if I run SMP on that machine, it completely hoses my GPU folding.  I have one machine at work running SMP on dual Xeon's with a Nvidia 9600 GSO.  That machine handles SMP and GPU folding without even a hiccup.


----------



## dustyshiv (Mar 31, 2010)

Guys,

I need some help!! I am trying to install FAH SMP client on my work system having XP pro. I followed all the steps and chose service install. When finished it gave me FAH service in services.msc. But when i try to start it...it says the path to executable could not be found.
Further..when I run the client, after installing Deino software...only one core out of 4 (C2Q)is working...I dunno where I am goin wrong.

Appreciate your help guys!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2010)

dusty, I don't know of anyone here who uses the service install, besides you.  Wish I could help, but I've got nothing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2010)

Update on my experience with SMP Folding on a dual core.  My observation was that I was only getting 300+ PPD, but that is FAHMon.  HFM.net shows 800+ with 2/3 of the points for the WU being bonus points.  Lesson learned: Use HFM.net when bonuses are involved.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Update on my experience with SMP Folding on a dual core.  My observation was that I was only getting 300+ PPD, but that is FAHMon.  HFM.net shows 800+ with 2/3 of the points for the WU being bonus points.  Lesson learned: Use HFM.net when bonuses are involved.



Very interesting.  I have an old workstation with 2 dual core Xeon CPU's SMP folding at @1200 PPD.  I never thought to check for bonus points since my TPF is about two and a half days.  I'll check tomorrow.


----------

